# Homemade Rum BBQ Sauce



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a recipe this weekend that needs some of this sauce.

My son in law gets som good rum when he goes to the Dominican Republic.











My other ingrediants.






Onions, garlic and bell pepper simmer with 1/4 cup canola.






Add the dry. Simmer for 10 mins






Add other items.











Strain






Food processor.






Let cool and put in container.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 14, 2011)

You are unbelievable.............. what dont you do?.....Nice looking sauce......


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, great idea!  I make a wicked whiskey sauce, but I might have to give this a try.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds great Nepas! How about the recipe?


----------



## lorraine68 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you like a sweeter, fruitier taste for bbq sauce that uses fresh tomatoes I discovered an awesome recipe when I landed on a juicing site. I bought a juicer years ago and have been wanting to incorporate using it into my grilling etc. Be warned, this is a commercial-size recipe really designed for storing or selling so it makes an enormous amount!

Fresh Tomato BBQ Sauce

10 large ripe tomatoes, steamed and skins removed

1 ½ cups brown sugar

1 tablespoon hot pepper flakes

3 cloves of garlic

1 tablespoon celery seed

1 cup white vinegar

1/3 cup lemon juice

2 tablespoon salt

1 ½ tablespoon ground mace

1 tablespoon dry mustard

1 teaspoon ground ginger

1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

¼ cup of honey - optional, used to thicken the sauce

Juice your tomatoes in a juicer, but instead of using the juice and discarding the pulp, save both the juice AND the pulp. Save the juice for whatever purposes you might use it for, and put the pulp, along with the rest of the ingredients, into a large sauce pan. Stir well, bring to a boil and cook for thirty minutes. Taste it and add fresh black pepper or any other spices you might prefer!

Recipe website is: http://www.zambella.com/breville-juicer-reviews if you want to get it from the horses mouth!


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2011)

Sauce looks interesting. Thanks.


----------



## palladini (Sep 11, 2013)

Lorraine68 said:


> If you like a sweeter, fruitier taste for bbq sauce that uses fresh tomatoes I discovered an awesome recipe when I landed on a juicing site. I bought a juicer years ago and have been wanting to incorporate using it into my grilling etc. Be warned, this is a commercial-size recipe really designed for storing or selling so it makes an enormous amount!
> 
> Fresh Tomato BBQ Sauce
> 
> ...


No the only thing I would change in the recipe,  is I would smoke the tomatoes, then skin them.  The juicer part I have down pat.


----------

